# Ryanair to Perpignan



## danole (8 Jun 2006)

*Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

'Was just trying to book flts...VERY expensive!! Any know of another (cheaper!) route to this part of France? Also,what's it like 'round that area? Thanks!!


----------



## delgirl (8 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flighs to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

You can also fly into Girona in northern Spain and drive up to this area - apparently about an hour's drive.

Here's a thread I posted some time ago with some opinions on the area.


----------



## babaduck (9 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flighs to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

You could also fly to Toulouse... I didn't think FR were that expensive to Carcassonne (unless you're trying to book last-minute)


----------



## danole (11 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

Thanks for the tip,DelGirl.Flights to Girona cheaper,alright.It's just wife & son going & now she's freaking out about driving there! Do you (or anyone ) know is it easy to drive /find your way over there,bearing in mind a severe lack of Spanish/French?The flight's arriving in the mid-morning,so she'll have all day to find it.


----------



## babaduck (11 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

Well according to [broken link removed], it should take just over an hour from Girona to Perpignan. I use Mappy a lot & it tends to be fairly accurate...

_[Link edited by _]


----------



## molliesassy (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

get yourself a good map of the area. It is very easy to drive there. You can get on the toll road straight to Perpignan but beware as the traffic is quite fast. There is a carriageway (almost as good as a motorway)that runs almost parallel to the toll road and is more interesting from a scenic point of view. The roads in France are excellent. Note: follow Blue direction signs to go on the toll road, Green direction signs for the carriageway. Make sure to visit Coullioure - it is beautiful.


----------



## molliesassy (12 Jun 2006)

Have read in a few places lately that Ryanair are soon to fly direct from Dublin to Perpignan. Anyone any inside information about when that might happen??


----------



## europhile (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

Collioure is very nice.

I bought a lovely bottle of white wine from Collioure in M&S last week.

"2005 Collioure, Cornet & Cie, Cave de l’Abbé Rous, France, Marks & Spencer, £9.99. 
While Banyuls is best known for its sweet vins doux naturels and its dry reds, its dry whites, such as this offering, are making their mark, too. Made principally from 50-year-old grenache grapes, topped up with roussanne, marsanne and vermentino, this unusual, lively, smoky, violets-and-toasted-almond of a wine gets my vote. This is not the last we’ll hear of collioure blanc."


----------



## lukegriffen (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

Carcassone is well worth a look. Medieval walls run around the old town, which overlooks the new town down below. 
Robin Hood Prince of Thieves was filmed there (from what I can remember)


----------



## babaduck (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

Carcassonne is gorgeous - we were there for the w/e in February and while it was bitterly cold, it was so pretty. We stayed in a lovely hotel beside the medieval Cite http://www.lemontmorency.com


----------



## europhile (12 Jun 2006)

*Re: Flights to Perpignon/Carcassonne.*

Another place for a quick in and out as it's packed to the gills with tourists.  Go off season.


----------



## coleen (14 Jun 2006)

i went to girona a while back and it would be lovely for an over night stay also good train service to france from there


----------



## bskinti (15 Jun 2006)

Be very careful in this part of Spain,I think its bask region as I got car broken into and stuff robbed in a services just south of French border and cops were in car park at time but didn't see anything, had to go to perpigeon to get car fixed, I liked France though


----------



## gauloise (15 Jun 2006)

This is not Basque country..that's the other side of France south of Biarritz!  I don't believe that this part of Spain is any more dangerous than the rest of the country in fact judging by some media coverage of the costas I'd say it's safer! If you are heading for the Perpignan area also check out Ceret which is inland by about 20 mins.


----------



## Afuera (15 Jun 2006)

This part of Spain/France is Catalunya. It's not anymore dangerous than the rest of Spain or France. Common sense should prevail though when leaving your car parked somewhere; never leave anything visible in it that might attract attention (phone, handbag,... ).

There are some nice seaside towns in this direction and also if you're interested in Dali, his museum is in Figueres very near to the French border.


----------

